# First Cyclo-Cross For 6 Years Tomorrow



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2015)

I gave myself a stern talking to, after going to watch the 'summer series' CX at Brigshaw School (Kippax, east of Leeds) last month.

Thus, I am day-off tomorrow, there's a Cyclo-Cross in Thornes Park (Wakefield) organised by Wakefield Triathlon Club, & I'm ('up to press') entering

http://yorkshirecyclocross.com/
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/132533/Yorkshire-Points-Round-3
14:00 start
40 minutes
(it's quite a bit dearer now, than it was back in 2009, at £14.00 - most fell-races are only about £4.00 - £5.00)

Looking at their age-categories. I should be riding as a Vet 50, even though I'm not that age until next month

Got to admit, I know I'll get hammered out there!

I may be quite _'bike-fit'_, reasonably _'run-fit'_, but as for_ 'cross-fit'_............................. forget it!!!


----------



## dawn72 (20 Sep 2015)

Enjoy your day, don't forget to let us know how it goes


----------



## outlash (20 Sep 2015)

'ave it!


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2015)

Just did my first of the season at Horwich. 


Missed it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2015)

Phew!!!!!!!!!!

Glad that's over

Rode over to, so a little saddle -pack, with money, phone, BCF card, & flapjack
Chose to wear SkinSuit (glad I did during race), with a long-sleeve jersey over the top, just for the journey to/home from

No points, so right at the back (gridded starts now, for YCCA), 4 of us on the back-row, including one first timer, asking me what happens (I thought anyone signing up for it, may have some idea?)

By the time we'd got going (with the concertina effect), the leaders had a 500 yard advantage

I knew the course though, & barring one alteration, it was identical to 6 years ago
Fell off once, due to a touch of wheels, no harm done (unlike the Senior race, which, I think, had 2 broken collarbones inflicted)

Made up a few places, couldn't use the larger sprockets with the big-ring (chain a 'hand-me-down', from the Ribble, & a few links too short), as in years gone-by,
it would have been entirely rideable in big-ring (if I had the strength?)


Saw a few riders I knew, some to talk to, some just in passing
- Chris Young (nice guy, usually have a chat - not this time though)
- Steve Barnes (ex 'Ace Racing Team', with Tim Gould)
- Phil Hinchcliffe (20+ times 'Three Peaks CX competitor, & a good fell-runner)
- Norah & Phil Thackray (parents of my near namesake & ex GB Cyclo-Cross squad rider)



Results when known (& pics)


----------



## outlash (20 Sep 2015)

Congrats .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2015)

A few photo's that I've found, via the FaceBook page of someone I used to see at races

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanglebads/albums/72157656553385073


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2015)

The results are up!

*84th/104*

It's a far cry from my regularly getting into the top-3rd of a race (thankfully I can easily do that. on foot still!)



It is odd, also, to see myself listed as a _V50 _


https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx...=file,xlsx&app=Excel&authkey=!AB7JyxDuYEfdJ9o


----------



## AyJay (21 Sep 2015)

Well done and excellent photos.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2015)

AyJay said:


> Well done and excellent photos.



Thankyou
I was looking at the lap-times, & riders 20 places in front of me weren't that different, I just couldn't get up to them (as I'd have to go considerably faster to close gaps)


----------



## Spartak (21 Sep 2015)

My local league use Black Sheep timing - after each race they list your lap time ......

...... I'm consistent !! ;-)


----------

